# Problems hybrid



## neno747 (Dec 2, 2010)

Hello to all, excused for my English, I from long time have a problem with this hybrid of pahiopedilum, I cultivate in house 18-20 centigrade degrees to this season, humidity 60% approximately, little ventilated, very luminous, plant in chc till 6 months ago in bark, the problem is in the leaves that are to periods many twisted sand banks, although the other plants in the same conditions do not manifest such problems, the continuous plant to bloom also 3 times in a year possess, it from 5 years have always bloomed, then in summer put it outside house, vegeta well but it has always the rolled up leaves. I do not know which hybrid or. 
Councils?

Thanks..


----------



## neno747 (Dec 2, 2010)

this is flower


----------



## NYEric (Dec 2, 2010)

If it flowers consistently the leaf-roll may be a genetic trait.


----------



## neno747 (Dec 2, 2010)

It was not thus once


----------



## likespaphs (Dec 2, 2010)

i'm having a hard time understanding what you mean
can you show in a photo pointing at the issue?
where are you located?


----------



## neno747 (Dec 2, 2010)

I'm in Italy, I have not much experience I have about 20 plants of Paphiopedilum between hybrids and botanical cultivation I find it quite well, I have problems on this plant, I do not understand why the leaves turn yellow, they are hard as if they were dried, convoluted, but the plant continues to bloom, I changed from bark to CHC oer see if it improves but the situation remains the same. I do not want it to be a problem of disease.


----------



## goldenrose (Dec 2, 2010)

It is normal for the lower older leaves to yellow, shrivel up & fall off. There appears to be nothing wrong with your plants as far as my eyes can see with your photo. A plant that blooms 3 times in one year does not have a disease or serious problem. You indicated little ventilation so the only thing I can think of that would cause a yellowing, rolled leaf is spider mites.


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 2, 2010)

I don't see evidence of spider mites in the photos posted, but I do see a few small brown spots that look like they might be scale. See them?

The yellowing leaves I see look like they are on old growths that have bloomed. As Rose said, this is normal.

I see that most of the leaves do seem to have a slight roll, but I don't see that as severe. What fertilizer are you using?


----------



## goldenrose (Dec 2, 2010)

SlipperFan said:


> I don't see evidence of spider mites in the photos posted, but I do see a few small brown spots that look like they might be scale. See them? ...


Good eyes Dot! Yes on the 1st photo there's 2 on the underneathside of a newer leaf on the left and also on the left look on the older growth, are the 2 brown spots side by side scale?


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 2, 2010)

goldenrose said:


> Good eyes Dot! Yes on the 1st photo there's 2 on the underneathside of a newer leaf on the left and also on the left look on the older growth, are the 2 brown spots side by side scale?


If it were my plant, I'd inspect every leaf -- especially the undersides and close to where the growths start. It doesn't look like the problem is so bad as to cause yellowing or curling -- yet.


----------



## neno747 (Dec 3, 2010)

SlipperFan said:


> I don't see evidence of spider mites in the photos posted, but I do see a few small brown spots that look like they might be scale. See them?
> 
> The yellowing leaves I see look like they are on old growths that have bloomed. As Rose said, this is normal.
> 
> I see that most of the leaves do seem to have a slight roll, but I don't see that as severe. What fertilizer are you using?



Use 20-20-20 from you open them to september 0,3 gr liter 30-10-10 March-April 2 times to 03, gr liter, Ca(NO3)2 every 3 months 0,3 gr liter from October to March single water of tap. 
of that hybrid draft?


----------



## neno747 (Dec 3, 2010)

It can be spider red? How to verify?


----------



## Shiva (Dec 3, 2010)

You need a magnifying glass at least 15X to see them well. Easy to buy on the Internet or ebay. Or try Kelly's Korner.


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 3, 2010)

neno747 said:


> Use 20-20-20 from you open them to september 0,3 gr liter 30-10-10 March-April 2 times to 03, gr liter, Ca(NO3)2 every 3 months 0,3 gr liter from October to March single water of tap.
> of that hybrid draft?



I don't see that your fertilizer schedule can cause problems. I suspect the leaf curl is genetic, and showed itself as the plant matured. Nothing to worry about.


----------

